# My new CR1 SL and how I got it.



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

The photo attached here shows the best bike I've ever ridden, and if you check my profile, you'll see that I've ridden a lot. Here's the story behind this bike.

Believe it or not, the bike in the picture started as a Cannondale Six13 Pro 1. It was a combined birthday, Christmas, please-can-I have-it gift from my wife. I liked the Six13, and the Pro 1 was a trouble-free bike with it's aluminum top tube, but I lusted for more. I made a clever trade on eBay and got the Team frame with the carbon top tube to replace the Pro 1 frame. I was pleased and surprised at the improvement in the ride an additional carbon tube made, but trouble was brewing. 

Next to go was the crankset. A compact would be a nice experiment and the gearing would be a better match for my aging legs. Out with the FSA SLK MegaExo and in with FSA Pro Elite Carbon Compact and a titanium MegaQuad bottom bracket. eBay made the swap painless, and I have to say I'm well pleased with the new crankset. Very light, shifts nicely and geared perfectly to cruise at 18 to 20 on the flats (my typical training speeds). 

But, I had carbon fever. If carbon in the top tube made that much difference in comfort, why not carbon bars? Again, I snagged a good deal on a set of FSA K-wings on eBay. Frankenbike was beginning to take shape. The K-wings are nice, particularly for the variety of riding positions they allow, but the improvement in feel was minimal. 

Crazy for more performance I spied a deal on Ksyrium SL wheels. The swap cost a little, but the old Ksyrium Elites went for a good price on eBay. At this point Frankenbike had evolved from a Pro 1 to full up Team Six13. What more could I want? Nothing actually, but then disaster struck. The Cannondale Team frame began to develop a rash. All the aluminum/carbon joints showed crazing and whitening in the lacquer clear coat. Galvanic corrosion was the verdict here on the forum. Get a new frame was my decision. Frankenbike got stripped and the frame went back to a local Cannondale dealer (still awaiting a verdict).

Discouraged by the aluminum/carbon problem and still infected with carbon fever, I began to look around for a new bike or frame, and decided to give the Scott CR1 a try. Once again I turned to eBay, and once again I got lucky. I ride a 56 cm Cannondale frame, but after careful study of Scott CR1 geometry and a test ride of a CR1 while on vacation I decided a 54 cm would be a better fit. Lo and behold, what should pop up on eBay as a Buy-It-Now, but a CR1 SL 54 cm frame, fork and headset for only $1000. It was mine with the click of a key.

Half a day after the SL frame arrived I had it built up with all Frankenbike's old components. I did have to swap out the front derailleur, the seatpost for a larger diameter and the stem for a little more length. What frustration. A new bike and rain/cold/wind for almost a week. Frankenbike's first 200 miles came indoors on a trainer. It felt good, very stiff, but how would it feel on the road? Then came a sunny day, and all questions were answered. A nice, hilly, 35 mile loop left me euphoric with the Scott's performance. I had thought the Six13 was pretty good, but the Scott was noticeably more responsive, particularly in the climbs. I could rave on, but after another 300 miles on the road in the past few weeks, all I really need to say is that it's the best bike I've ever ridden...by far.

What's left of the original Cannondale Six 13? The shifters, brakes, and rear derailleur. Will Frankenbike continue to evolve? Not much, but it is about time for new tires.

P.S. The bottles and bottle cages were gifts from the original Six13 Cannondale dealer and a local Kona (my old cyclocross bike) dealer respectively. I stole the Specialized seat bag from my wife's Ruby. The Cateye computer has seen at least three bikes.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice bike, I just put a good chunk down on a CR1 team while traveling on business. I cant wait to get my legs into it. I got a smokin deal. $1608.00 at a shop in boulder. the same bike was 2000.00 in tucson. Except this one has better wheels, Mavic ksyrium equipe versus Mavic Aksium. Only difference is this is a 06 model not 07. Now if i can get my wife to be more supportive of the whole purchase.....may never happen..


----------



## Pedal_Power (Nov 28, 2006)

stillriding,

Oh,I didn't realise you had a picture.I can see your drop now.Looks about 3-4 Inch to me?
Very nice bike by the way.Be careful not to fall off and hurt it now.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Bar drop is approximately 8 cm.

Andy, you're going to love the CR1 Team. I consider it about the best bang for the buck out there, and I only went with the SL frame because it happened to be priced so low. The bike shop where I tried Scott frames told me that in reality the weight difference between SL and Team frames is marginal.

If you want your wife to be more supportive, buy her a bike and get her to ride with you. She may resist at first, but when she finds out she can ride and then eat as much as she wants and still lose weight, she'll change her mind. (Not that I think your wife is fat, but women are all constantly counting calories. Sorry for the generalization.) Icing on the cake is that she gets to buy a whole new wardrobe of fancy cycling duds.


----------

